# Sharpening Spurs



## Chris Siwik (Dec 5, 2009)

Is there a link that can show me how to properly sharpen my spurs ?...I want to do it right the first time...thanks ! Chris


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 5, 2009)

*Buckingham gaff & climber information*



Chris Siwik said:


> Is there a link that can show me how to properly sharpen my spurs ?...I want to do it right the first time...thanks ! Chris



This should help:

BUCKINGHAM GAFF & CLIMBER INFORMATION


BTW Welcome!!!

- Jack


----------

